# Issues with serial port on IBM xSeries 365

## VinzC

Hi.

I'm trying to use the serial port on an IBM XSeries 365 and all I can get so far is this:

```
Serial: 8250/16550 driver4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial: probe of 00:04 failed with error -16
```

I can unload modules 8250_pnp 8250 serial_core and load 8250 again, here's the result:

```
...

Serial: 8250/16550 driver4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
```

When I try to use stty:

```
stty: /dev/ttyS0: Input/output error
```

When I try to use setserial:

```
/dev/ttyS0, UART: unknown, Port: 0x03f8, IRQ: 4

/dev/ttyS1, UART: unknown, Port: 0x02f8, IRQ: 3

/dev/ttyS2, UART: unknown, Port: 0x03e8, IRQ: 4

/dev/ttyS3, UART: unknown, Port: 0x02e8, IRQ: 3
```

When I run udevadm trigger:

```
serial: probe of 00:04 failed with error -16
```

Does anybody have an ideo what's wrong or what I've missed? I've got the feeling the serial port was not recognized but I have no idea what drivers I should enable...

----------

